# Best Rock Album of 2011



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Any thoughts on the best of the past year. What is the must have album


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Foo fighters wasting light 
The black keys el camino


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

May look into a few of these


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The Wombats - This Modern Glitch

Incredibly talented three piece from Liverpool. Their first LP was pretty straight ahead guitar rock but this follow up EP dabbles in some synth pop but still has plenty of guitars for those that um......need guitars.



Something more "traditionally" guitar oriented

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RVXqMzGit8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


From an "unplugged" radio session.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvSMhnw-fhs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Foo Fighters - Wasting Light.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Foo Fighters - Wasting Light.


 I agree. I really enjoyed this "album". It takes a lot to get me to listen to new music and if it were not for my musical Sons and Nephews I would never partake in the music of the 21st Century. I also kind of like Black Country Communion 2 as well. But maybe that's because John Bonham's son is playing the drums.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm with you 100% on this one.



nkjanssen said:


> "Strange Mercy" - St. Vincent
> 
> Not totally sure if it qualifies as "rock", but it does rock pretty hard at points.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm including YouTube vids, but the forum only allows one per post (is that a glitch?), so I'll have to split my post up. *

Gotye* - *Making Mirrors*

If all you've heard is _Somebody That I Used To Know_, you have to check out the rest of the album. Most talented mainstream artist I've heard in ages. Every song on the album has a different sound. Check out the Motown vibe on this track:

[video=youtube_share;sRC--2qC_Qs]http://youtu.be/sRC--2qC_Qs[/video]


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

*The War on Drugs* - *Slave Ambient*

Canadian folk-rock. Sounds a little like Dylan crossed with Springsteen, though not as powerful.

[video=youtube_share;rMToQg0vSds]http://youtu.be/rMToQg0vSds[/video]


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

*Owl City* - *All Things Bright and Beautiful*

Owl City is definitely more pop than rock, but really laid-back, yet catchy. 

[video=youtube_share;6PlDX1tH1L4]http://youtu.be/6PlDX1tH1L4[/video]


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

*Cults* - *Cults*

Not a bad band. Retro sorta vibe. The song below reminds me of an older song, but I can't place which one. 

[video=youtube_share;eAM9diyVRiM]http://youtu.be/eAM9diyVRiM[/video]


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I 100% agree with the Foo Fighters. That album absolutely killed last year. There was only one track I didn't dig on it (the lead single, Rope, actually).

I also really dug:
Drive-By Truckers - Go-Go Boots (Awesome southern rock. these guys keep getting better and better!)
The Trews - Hope & Ruin (not as riff-rocky as their previous outings, but still decent)
Black Pistol Fire - Self-titled (the Canadian Black Keys!)
Airborne Toxic Event - All at Once (more alternative pop than anything, but they've got a Psychedelic Furs/Echo and the Bunnymen thing going on, and to me, that's awesome!)


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Honourable mention: *Lights *- *Siberia*

Lights is a Canadian girl and I've been following her since she started. Her style is very modern electronica-pop, which is not a genre I like, but she's a very gifted musician. She's a multi-instrumentalist and singer and writes all her songs herself, as far as I know. I want to like her music more than I actually like it, but I thought I'd mention her. Here's an older song sung without all the electronic bits:

[video=youtube_share;Rv-3MNL1ZiI]http://youtu.be/Rv-3MNL1ZiI[/video]


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow. Just checked out Black Pistol Fire. Awesome - currently downloading from the iTunes store. Thanks for the recommendation!!



hollowbody said:


> I 100% agree with the Foo Fighters. That album absolutely killed last year. There was only one track I didn't dig on it (the lead single, Rope, actually).
> 
> I also really dug:
> Drive-By Truckers - Go-Go Boots (Awesome southern rock. these guys keep getting better and better!)
> ...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The best rock album of 2011?

I'd have to go with Supertramp's Crime of the Century.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Wow. Just checked out Black Pistol Fire. Awesome - currently downloading from the iTunes store. Thanks for the recommendation!!


No worries, glad you dig! I randomly came across them and absolutely loved it.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Milkman said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have to go with Supertramp's Crime of the Century.
> ...


If you only listened to the radio you might think that all new music was shite. 

My sister in law listens to the radio and with the exception of Adele, listens to some of the worst music I have ever heard.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

It's always really hard for me to settle on a "best". Some of these may not be 2011...I discovered them in 2011 though.

Fighting for best is definitely Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds. Just a great album from start to finish. But it's got close competition from Wilco's The Whole Love.

But honourable mentions have to go to:

Sigur Rós - Inní -- LIVE IS AWESOME!

The Naked and Famous - Passive Me, Aggressive You -- discovered them during the iTunes Festival broadcasts this past summer and was hooked.

Jane's Addiction - The Great Escape Artist -- Navarro is killing it on this disc.

Library Voices - Summer of Lust -- Great Canadian band with a slow groove thing happening.

Matthew Good - Lights of Endangered Species -- There are a few super standout tracks on this one. Like What If I Can't See the Stars Mildred? That track is awesome.

DJ Shadow - In Tune and On Time -- It always blows my mind he can do that stuff live.



Man, a lot of good stuff came out last year!


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> Love that album. They're not Canadian, though. Although they're on Secretly Canadian. ...which is American.


Whoops! I got that mixed up somehow. Still a cool album.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

hardasmum said:


> nkjanssen said:
> 
> 
> > Milkman said:
> ...


Radio sucks. My GF always has Virgin radio cranked in the car & it is tied w/ NickelBack as the worst shite known to humanity. Disney music is marginally more asinine, but at least it's unabashedly marketed to kids. 

Classic rock radio is also awful. I love (insert band name here) but would like to hear more than just their one big hit. The pigeon holing that occurs on satellite is even worse. Expand the rotation please!

This is why I default to my old CDs & tend to miss out on decent new acts. But as the hooker said to the leper, "Thanks for the tip", I shall check out some of the bands in this thread.

P.S. Based purely on anecdotal observations on taste in music & hairstyles, I developed this theory that most ppl "peak" in high school. Apparently it's true. There's a marked increase in serotonin production in late adolscence, so we tend to associate those events w/ happy times. Those chemical rose-coloured glasses explain why so many folks still rock the mullett.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

Mark P said:


> *The War on Drugs* - *Slave Ambient*


I'm listening to this album now. Second track, Brothers, yea that guy really wants to be Bob Dylan, doesn't he? Not sure how I feel about that. Nice track, but his weak Dylan impersonation is off putting.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

iaresee said:


> I'm listening to this album now. Second track, Brothers, yea that guy really wants to be Bob Dylan, doesn't he? Not sure how I feel about that. Nice track, but his weak Dylan impersonation is off putting.


If he is copying him consciously it's a bit weird. I mean, Dylan was a genius, but for songwriting rather than vocal skills.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

Mark P said:


> If he is copying him consciously it's a bit weird. I mean, Dylan was a genius, but for songwriting rather than vocal skills.


The talk-sing style and the singing accent are really close to Dylan.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> The talk-sing style and the singing accent are really close to Dylan.


But does he have that nasal thing down?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Buckethead Covers The Best Of Shawn Lane.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

GuitarsCanada said:


> But does he have that nasal thing down?


I don't know about *down*, but he's sure trying...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Roryfan said:


> Buckethead Covers The Best Of Shawn Lane.


"I'd buy THAT for a dollar...!!!"


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

whoever it was that suggested "black pistol fire" two thumbs up to you. i had a listen last night and it was great.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I know quite a few people who still listen to exactly the same music they listened to in high school back in the 80's.
> 
> I feel sorry for them. But they seem happy.


Interesting.

I feel sorry for anyone who thinks there have been better albums released since the early 80's, but they also seem happy.

Happiness is good.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Milkman said:


> nkjanssen said:
> 
> 
> > I know quite a few people who still listen to exactly the same music they listened to in high school back in the 80's.
> ...


Joshua Tree '87, Achtung Baby '91.


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

Trews, Hope & Ruin.

If EPs count, I might go with Monster Truck, The Brown EP.

I was gonna go with Poor Young Things, but it appears their EP was released in 2012. Don't remember what it's called. Rocks though. Great live band.

If we were including metal I'd go with Machine Head, Unto the Locust.

Country? How about Vince Gill, Guitar Slinger.

Title of the thread said something about rock, right? Sorry.

Cheers


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Has anyone listened to the 2011 Ben Harper album, _Give Till It's Gone_? I picked it up yesterday. It's a decent album in the blues-rock genre. Not nearly as good as _Burn To Shine_ was, but that was a hard one for him to top. If you like blues-rock you might like it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

another vote for foo fighters. i havent been that exceited for a cd in a long time and it did not disappoint.
kinda surprised no mention of the Sheepdogs.
Adele for the wine-drinkers out there.
similarly, my wifes vote would go to the Grammy nominations cd.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Foo Fighters - Wasting Light.


Another Vote for Wasting Light. Solid Rock album!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> nkjanssen said:
> 
> 
> > I know quite a few people who still listen to exactly the same music they listened to in high school back in the 80's.
> ...


Too tired to compile a list of classic post "early 80's" albums. Yawn...

Instead...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I listen to a lot of music from different periods.

When it comes to rock, I am of the opinion that the best I have heard is almost exclusively pre 1985.

That's not closed minded or whatever other derogetory term you choose to call it.

It's an opinion based on my tastes. And, for what it's worth. My opinion is as valid as anyone else.

I listen to music everyday. I don't listen to the same ten or twelve albums. I have several hundred albums and by the way, Ok computer is among them.

I'd even go so far as to say that many of my favourite compositions are by artists that died before any of us were born.

Funny, if we were to have this conversation in the context of classical music, nobody would be quite so sarcastic or petty about my comments.

You might want to listen to your grandmother. You might learn something.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Sure. My point is not that it's invalid to have those tastes - rather, that there's no point in trying to convince someone who's tastes are pretty much set in stone that they should change their tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Careful now.

There's a difference between saying the best of a genre was before a certain time and saying that no great music was produced after that.

There have been some very good bands and albums released since the 80s, but I hear a definite decline in the quantity of "great" albums after the 70s.

Anyway, why would anyone want to convince someone else about the albums they prefer? I personally don't care that you think the albums cited in this thread are as good as say, Led Zep IV, Pink Flofy DSOTM, Supertramp Crime of the Century et cetera.


Oh well,

Enjoy what you like. Don't be so worried about what I post.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Milkman, 80% of what I listen to is "modern" IE: 90's-current.

I did not start listening to classic rock regularly until quite recently. sure, it's good, but I wouldn't say it's better than some of the stuff coming out now.

you're entitled to your opinion. everyone is. but everyone also has different tastes. one would argue Justin Beiber is better than led zeppelin. in fact just by sheer number of sales and albums sold, one could argue justin bieber is better than all the bands you have listed. 

what exactly qualifies one album to be better than another? sales? chart appearances? concert tickets sold? if you're going to qualify any album to be the best shouldn't there be facts to back it up? well fact is Justin Bieber wins out in all the categories I've listed. I'm pretty sure Nickelback has had more chart toppers, album sales and concert tickets sold than most of your favorite 70s/80s bands.

it is all subjective. if you can't suggest a great album FROM 2011 as per the thread has asked, then don't.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I listen to a lot of music from different periods.
> 
> When it comes to rock, I am of the opinion that the best I have heard is almost exclusively pre 1985.


Ah that makes sense to me now. Initially I thought you were suggesting you didn't listen to anything post 1985.

I would say that something has shifted in the music industry since the indie/grunge boom. I can't put my finger on it, probably a combination of factors; free downloads, too many choices, production styles. I listen to lots of current stuff, but it doesn't feel the same as it used to.

Worse? I don't think so. Different? Entirely.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

blam said:


> Milkman, 80% of what I listen to is "modern" IE: 90's-current.
> 
> I did not start listening to classic rock regularly until quite recently. sure, it's good, but I wouldn't say it's better than some of the stuff coming out now.
> 
> ...


LOL,

If album sales or even general popularity were the measure of quality or appeal, then logically Madonna is better than Handel, Vivaldi, and Bach combined.

I made a light hearted comment, and would have left it at that, but I obviously ruffled the usual feathers so here we are.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I will be in a minority, but I mostly dislike 70s music, other than right at the tail end of the decade when Dire Straits, U2, Bob Marley, The Clash, and whoever else hit the scene. My favourite decades for music are the 60s and the 80s. As much as anything else they had the most sense of fun. The 70s were boring and the 90s depressing, with a few exceptions, of course. 

I'm always on the lookout for good new music with a fresh sound to it, but it's super rare. But I can only listen to the same old stuff so many times before new songs start to sound interesting just by virtue of being new.



hardasmum said:


> I would say that something has shifted in the music industry since the indie/grunge boom. I can't put my finger on it, probably a combination of factors; free downloads, too many choices, production styles. I listen to lots of current stuff, but it doesn't feel the same as it used to.


Everything's pushed to max in the mastering. No dynamics these days.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

Okay ...I know this gonna start somethin....but I had thought since the 70's there haven't really been too many good bands...a few came and went like The Four Horsemen, Little Caeser, and crap I can't remember some of them gotta find my vinyls....then I heard a song was really just straight hard rockin music ..lyrics didnt mean anything just good ol rock n f'n roll...it was Nickelback I was istening to...then I started listening to Theory of a Deadman...my two cents 2 really great rock bands...why everyone hates Nickleback I am not sure...but will be seein them at Ottawa Bluesfest the same night as I Mother Earth and Shinedown..do need to say have no idea why they are playin bluesfest...but so is Iron Maiden..maybe they just figure anyone that was influenced by the blues can play a 'bluesfest'.....damn I wich Rob Zombie was plain there too...maybe also buckethead and shan lawn...last two dont actually countkkjuw


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

^ I can't speak for all Nickelback haters, but my hatred comes from the repetitive nature of their music and the mass-media's over saturation of it. I love TOADM, I've seen them live three times, Tyler Conolly's pompador prompted my discovery of Rockabilly, and my wedding song was "All or Nothing." I think their 2011 album "The Truth is..." is a solid release if a little bit over produced in some places. For me though, and I don't expect anybody to agree with me, the two best "Rock" albums of 2011 were The Creepshow's "They All Fall Down," and Social Distortion's "Hard Times & Nursery Rhymes."


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Disclaimer: These comments are from the POV of an amateur hack guitarist vs a pro player, however I guess this makes me a consumer.

My perception in the shift in the music industry is exactly because that's what it's become, an industry that is so focused on moving "product" they've stripped most of the passion, soul & artistry that are essential to creating music that connects w/ listeners on an emotional level. You don't reach me on that level, I don't reach for my wallet. 

Artist development seems to be a thing of the past, it's all about image, focus groups & placing artists into the right demographic box (refer to Lenny Kravitz's inability to get played on the misnomered black radio).

As per earlier comments, dynamics, nuance & space seem to be concepts lost on many of today's producers. Enough already w/ the autotuning! And whatever happened to locking a group of creative virtuosos in a room for 6 months & hitting record?

BTW J.S. Bach was more baroque than classical (Mozart was the epitome of classical). Interestingly enough, Beethoven was panned by the critics of his day. His subject matter & use of dynamics were quite different from Mozart & the prevailing fashions of the time. LBV is generally considered to be a Romantic composer vs. Classical. He broke many of the musical rules, you could say that he was the 19th century equivalent of punk rock.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

So I would like to add that my two favourite rock albums of 2011 are Theory of A Deadman's The Truth Is and Eric Sardinas' Sticks and Stones also Slash's was pretty damn good too. I play my damn ipod all the time...rarely ever listen to radio so I kinda get lost with alot of new stuff. Just keep listenin to all my old favs and every now and then I find out about some new album.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Big thanks for the Black Pistol Fire!!! Love what I hear so far!


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Mark P said:


> I'm including YouTube vids, but the forum only allows one per post (is that a glitch?), so I'll have to split my post up. *
> 
> Gotye* - *Making Mirrors*
> 
> ...


Absolutely concur... Totally refreshing!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> I think it's always been the case, more or less, that the music industry was essentially "soulless" and focused on profit rather than art. I agree that it's shifted even further in that direction in the past decade or so though. To me, the changes in the industry have been pushed more than any other factor by changes in radio - concentration and centralization of programming has led to decisions being made based on algorhythms and focus groups. And that has pushed the industry to respond by putting out music that "tests well" rather than music people will "like" in the more traditional sense of the word.


Hmmm....Lieber & Stoller, Motown, Chet Atkins the producer....you're probably right about formulas and the industry aspect always being present. It's a shame. Case in point: "What's Goin' On?" compared to Marvin's earlier recordings that were so heavily controlled by Berry Gordy. The suits need to relinquish control and put the artists back in the driver's seat.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

24 Hours by Richie Kotzen was my favourite Rock record. 

[video=youtube;T2v-J4iXZCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2v-J4iXZCg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------

